# Official Bulls @ Cleveland Tuesday March 16, 2004. 6pm cst. FSChi,FSOhio,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Does the losing streak stop here?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 87
cavs 95

kirk 13/4/12
eddy 25/7
tyson 12/15
j-craw 18/2/7

lebron 24/7/7
z 17/14
boo 23/13


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

on the road? i sincerely doubt it.








85








79

:sigh:


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

cavs 95
bulls 76

hinrich 10pts, 7a, 3rebs 3/17 fg, 1/7 3ptfg
jamal 19pts 4a, 4rebs 6/21 fg, 2/9 3ptfg

brick..brick..brick..clanking shots by the truckload. what else is new with these two? :sigh:


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Cavs 93
Bulls 86


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

102








89









21-17








23-6


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Cavs - 90
Bulls - 85


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Lebron James (as WGN would say) 100
Chicago 93


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

cavs 94
bulls 80


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Cavs 96
Bulls 88

Both streaks continue. LeBron outplays Hinrich this time..


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

cavs 105
bulls 99


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs are coming off a big time win against Indiana. Big temptation to take this game off against he lowly bulls. But they already fell for that trick once. Will they fall for it again? Or will Silas' boys come out to send a message...like they did to the Hawks. Let's hope for our boy's sakes not.

Let's get out of it with as little embarassment as possible.

Cavs 99
Bulls 84

Hinrich-23


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

---trueblue--- nice post average you got there! nearly 27 posts per day. that is freaking unbelievable and insane dawg. :no: i'll shed a tear for you


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cavs 96
Bulls 89


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jollyoscars</b>!
> ---trueblue--- nice post average you got there! nearly 27 posts per day. that is freaking unbelievable and insane dawg. :no: i'll shed a tear for you


21 per day here. At least Trueblue has the excuse of having to post articles and editorials and contests and such...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Cavs 99
Bulls 96


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Cavs 91

Bulls 88


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Cavs 91
Bulls 85


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

Cavs 88
Bulls 92


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavs 91-bulls 87.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Cavs 87
Bulls 77


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Cavalier -- 92








The Bull -- 91

The Cavs last loss was to the Bull. They've got to remember that. LJames has rounded into NBA form, allowing big Z to do the same.

_I've got an impressive 2.65 posts/day!_


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Three weeks ago I would have picked the Bulls. It's all about our guards and I just can't see Crawford and Hinrich winning this one. They both look done for the season. I would expect another sub 40% shooting as a team night. If AD puts up more than 8 or so shots I think I'll have a fit. The Cavs are playing great and Lebron is a stud.

Cavs 97
Bulls 92


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Cavs 96
Bulls 89

LeBron 22, 11, 10


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> At the top of the rebuttal list is LeBron James, who got it handed to him by fellow rookie Kirk Hinrich in the most recent meeting. James scored 15 points, but Hinrich was masterful in scoring 22 points with eight rebounds and seven assists, leading all watchers to declare him the best rookie on the floor that evening in the Windy City.
> 
> "The kid came at him. And he was ready, and LeBron wasn't,'' Silas said. "LeBron is going to be on him (tonight), and he's going to have to do a job on him.'' James has averaged 22.9 points and 6.1 rebounds in the past 12 games; the Cavaliers won 10. He scored 26 points Sunday.
> 
> ...


BULLS 93
CAVS 90

that's right kiddies - i predict a win. i think hinrich has one or two more big games in him this season. hopefully this is one of them.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

cavs 109, bulls 88.

i see this as a message game for the cavs. they now consider themselves one of the better teams in the east and they will need to prove it. they are 10-3 since the all-star break and have been beating some really good teams. plus they choked against the bulls last time, their only blight since the break.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the Cavs have won 6 in a row and the Bulls have lost 6 in a row. The Bulls have a legitimate shot at beating the Cavs but I'm not going to press my luck on the ribs.

Cavs 100
Bulls 90


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 92

Cavs 88


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Cavs - 94
Bulls - 84


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

C'mon Chicago, help us by beating Clevelend. :grinning:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

91








88


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i just can't take the Bulls in good conscience. I have a feeling that Tyson is going to make a difference...but then again, you just can't count on it

Cavs 88 Bulls 81


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls 91
Cavs 90


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The losing streak will never end!

Cavs 108
Bulls 100


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I do not see the bulls winning this one, unless Curry goes off for 30+ and Tyson grabs 20 boards. 

So Cleveland 104
Chicago 88


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cleveland 97
Bulls 94


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

watching the play by play on nba.com

what the hell is going on with z having already 9 rbs in the 1st q. ??
plus cavs have double as much rebounds as bulls


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I'm watching the game on LP and the feed keeps cutting to Totally Nascar. Is this my cable provider or is this happening to everyone?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Is anyone having the same problem I am with League Pass? I'm not touching the remote, but the feed keeps changing between the Bulls game and some random, Fox Sports Net Nascar show. This has happened before and it sucks big time.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> I'm watching the game on LP and the feed keeps cutting to Totally Nascar. Is this my cable provider or is this happening to everyone?


I think it's a sign we shouldn't be watching the Bulls anymore.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Is anyone having the same problem I am with League Pass? I'm not touching the remote, but the feed keeps changing between the Bulls game and some random, Fox Sports Net Nascar show. This has happened before and it sucks big time.


yes and i just got off the phone with Time Warner Cable - i registered a complaint. not that it will do any good but hey! this isn't the first time it's happened either. 

league pass we'll be right back. :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's a sign we shouldn't be watching the Bulls anymore.


I was just going to say--we're the only two losers still watching this ****. I think I am going to go be productive.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> not that it will do any good but hey!


What do you mean,
Comcast is always responsive to my concerns.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Why does skiles bother to call to's his team is undermanned with Shirley, pargo and Johnson on the floor against cleveland. Just let them play, down 14 and counting


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

Sadly Im watching but for everyone else who isnt, Boozer is a BEAST!!! Everywhere on the court. Isnt this what Fizer was suppose to be.:upset:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just going to say--we're the only two losers still watching this ****. I think I am going to go be productive.


make that three losers


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

pargo
gill
johnson
shirley
chandler


wow what a lineup.....


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Only kinda' off topic:

I was actually digging that woman in the pink doing the cameo from the dog show before the Nascar show came on. She was quite the looker.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Only kinda' off topic:
> 
> I was actually digging that woman in the pink doing the cameo from the dog show before the Nascar show came on. She was quite the looker.


**** Nascar.

Yeah, she was nice.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

looks like Chicago is attacking the boards and is coming back, please do not put in shirley and pargo again. Curry must be in his first half doghouse. Chandler is becoming more active.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i have the feeling bulls will lead at the end of the 3rd quarter..........then they will blow it up as usuall in the 4th. :verysad:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

3/16/2004 7:58 PM.

Jamal Crawford takes it hard to the whole in a dunk atempt, knowing he is going to get fouled hard.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Jamal is having one of his better games, just needs to keep it up in the second half.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Ira Newble*

Glad we didn't get him.

Jamal continues to play big when his friends are around (Lebron, Jay-Z, Nelly).


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The more I watch Crawford and Hinrich the more I see we need a damn sf .Between Lynton,Dupree,Pip,Erob,Gill its got to be the worst sf rotation of ALL TIME.


That should be Pax's goal this offseason .

QUALITY DEPTH and moving our pick and either JYd or erob for a STARTING SF .


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Preach on*

We are the only team in the league without a quality SF.
Watching TBS last night and the teams in the West, they each have about 3 quality SF's. Could we get one?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Z*

He has 14pts, 11 Reb, 3 blocks and 1 steal at half.
Eddy is 2-8 from the field 4 points and 4 rebounds! That has to be a first half high for him this year in rebounds.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

New Jersey taking it to Sacramento early 41-15 Webber 0-6, bibby 0-5


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

make it end, please make it end


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Ilgauskas 20 and 15 early in the 3rd...

:sour:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

and the carnage continues.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> and the carnage continues.


Maybe the'll put Nascar back on....


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I guess tyson thinks he has an offensive game tonight 11 shots, but only made 4.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Pargo looks like he has what it takes to be a Bull...


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

You know it is a blowout when the bigman is shooting 3's


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Lint 4 pts and 2 bds. I guess the dream is over?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

right now I have my doubt about this team winning another game this season. I looks like they've mailed it in a little early.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

tyson might be starting the next game, shoot why not, cannot do any worse.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> right now I have my doubt about this team winning another game this season. I looks like they've mailed it in a little early.


Do we have a winnable game on the schedule? we have one game at home against Orlando and a game there. Is that even winnable? My guess, we will sneak out 2 or 3 wins for the rest of the year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Do we have a winnable game on the schedule? we have one game at home against Orlando and a game there. Is that even winnable? My guess, we will sneak out 2 or 3 wins for the rest of the year.


That's my feeling, too. 2 to 4 wins, but you can't really be sure which games they'l win.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Frontline of Boozer and Z 42 and 29 now that is domination. oops forgot about the 5 or 6 blks 5 steals and 12 of 16 from the FT line. Curry and Ad have not went to the charity stripe all night.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lebron banked a three home. wow


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thank goodness we have improved our defense.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Double double coming up for KH


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

pargo is much better than brunson or mason, not.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Double double by KH is the only thing to root for.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> That's my feeling, too. 2 to 4 wins, but you can't really be sure which games they'l win.


itll be against some team who completely sleep walks into the UC. Even then most teams can beat us


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This team is in desparate need of an enema.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*yawn* another 30 point blowout.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> This team is in desparate need of an enema.


haha

I was wondering when the use of the word enema would be used in regards to our club


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> itll be against some team who completely sleep walks into the UC. Even then most teams can beat us


The Tigers were about to become the worst team in the history of Major League Baseball (worse than the 61 mets) and they somehow beat the Twins to avoid it. The Twins were 10-2 against Detroit previously last year.

Go figure.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> haha
> ...


Next time someone wants to change their screen name, we have a candidate for the new one.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Things are really bad when you have to wonder why Linton Johnson isn't playing much.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

That is not fair, they should put Hinrich in and have the all-rookie team on the floor.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

7 in a row for cleveland? savage


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> *yawn* another 30 point blowout.


we haven't had too many 30 point losses. (other than that Detroit game) not even 20point losses. after the skiles era.


NJ 66 Sacramento 37 in the 3rd quarter. wow


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> we haven't had too many 30 point losses. (other than that Detroit game) not even 20point losses. after the skiles era.


We've trailed by 20+ or 30+ many times and only caught up in garbage time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It's a good thing we are trying to win!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

This game is about to get much closer. The Cavs bench has a habit of making these things alot more tense.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh---Hiney is out?

I'm not watching the game---it was only on for 30 seconds 2 minutes before halftime...


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

this NBDL team isn't even worth watching.

this is the lowest the organization has been in six years.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> We've trailed by 20+ or 30+ many times and only caught up in garbage time.


true. Bulls do make nice comebacks though and tease us like that New Orleans game, or the Lakers game, or that New Jersey Game, or that philly game............


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

this goes to show that the real Lakers didnt show up on Saturday night. This club would have a hard time winning the NCAA tournament


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Since all the 6 years the bulls have been rebuilding, I never stopped watching them or listening to their games. I must admit, the last week or two I have quit. I still care about the team, but I cannot force myself to listen to this particular team play at this time.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This team is FUBAR!!! (Now there's an acronym for ya!)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Let's punish Erob by putting him in.

jamal comes into the ballgame.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

you guys are being a little rough on yourself. the cavs are doing everything right lately and have been getting all the breaks. bulls suck but no worse than the cavs did 365 days ago.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I still care about the team,


I don't.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Maybe Pax blew the team up on purpose to lower our standards knowing that he wouldn't be blamed with Jerry's players being the core and that anything he would do the following year would be much better than what he has done now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. Lebron got 5 blks in this game. They showed that swat on Kirk on ESPN just now.

 

The Cavs are taking care of business these days. They did not come to take this game off. They didn't take the Bulls lightly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OOOh nice power dunk by Dupree in garbage time! way to go!!


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> This club would have a hard time winning the NCAA tournament


Thats taking it too far.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats taking it too far.


is it?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> is it?


Yes. Each of these guys were, or would have been, one of the best NCAA players in their time...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats taking it too far.


Not at all....

This was my last Bulls game of the year...

Check the microwave, I'm done...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. Each of these guys were, or would have been, one of the best NCAA players in their time...


Sure! talent wise, they might have won the NCAA. But they dont have it upstairs. They dont know what it takes to win. I doubt they could string 8 wins together against the UConn womens team, let alone a real college team. We have guys who wouldnt even start at Uconn playing significant minutes

Exaggeration obviously, but you get the drift


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DJRaz</b>!
> you guys are being a little rough on yourself. the cavs are doing everything right lately and have been getting all the breaks. bulls suck but no worse than the cavs did 365 days ago.


Nobody could be as bad as the Cavs were last year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We shot below 40% AGAIN. Can't win many games when you can't shoot.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles is gone after this season. I hope he will take everybody with him, including Pax. That team needs a heart implant.

Can Bulls get a minority status, like having seven players on the floor


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure! talent wise, they might have won the NCAA. But they dont have it upstairs. They dont know what it takes to win. I doubt they could string 8 wins together against the UConn womens team,


C'Mon folks.

Playing a college team, the Bulls (and any NBA team) could beat ANY womens team and all but the very best coached of the legendary NCAA teams---because it would be a wholly physical matchup. They'll win that.

Against similer talent---the mental comes into play---and they lose.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> C'Mon folks.
> ...


Hmm Uconn

okafor 
gordon
Villanueva
Boone

vs Chandller
Curry
Hinrich
Crawford

Hmmmmm. It isnt the cake walk I think most of us would like to think. Even Duke would be a hard matchup. I just doubt the Bulls could string 8 wins together. No chemistry, no basketball IQ, no confidence. Theyd beat themselves. Heck, UNLV did


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAWN.... 

This is the LOWEST this Organization has been since the breakup. And NOTHING tells me its gonna by any better next year.

Chicago Bulls = Officially the biggest laughingstock of PRO SPORTS.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Against a really good college team for one night, I think we can be beaten. We cannot shoot!


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm Uconn
> ...


The Bulls, or any other NBA team, would obliterate UConn, or any other college team. It's just not the same game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls, or any other NBA team, would obliterate UConn, or any other college team. It's just not the same game.


:yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't let this 7 game losing streak clout your judgement. This team may not shoot well but we'll outrebound any college team 70-20. that alone will keep us from losing. We'll dunk on them and rip through their zone defenses. college ball is slow compared to an NBA team.

I can't believe we are discussing this. this team is so bad.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls, or any other NBA team, would obliterate UConn, or any other college team. It's just not the same game.


I doubt it. I seriously doubt it. in a 7 game series, the Bulls would win 4-2, no obliterate them. And if they would lose 2, how can we be so sure they would win the championship. This team not only has a hard time beating people, but they find ways to beat themselves. A smart college team coached by a smart college coach like Coach K could easily snukker this bunch


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt it. I seriously doubt it. in a 7 game series, the Bulls would win 4-2, no obliterate them. And if they would lose 2, how can we be so sure they would win the championship. This team not only has a hard time beating people, but they find ways to beat themselves. A smart college team coached by a smart college coach like Coach K could easily snukker this bunch


Tyson and Eddy could each dominate the college ranks with their size and athletic ability. Crawford and Hinrich would both be 1st team AA's, almost definitely. Honestly, I don't see how UConn, the most NBA-talented team, would have any kind of chance in hell against the Bulls, one of the worst teams in the NBA. I don't think it's as far fetched as a football team competing with an NFL club, but it's in the same ballpark. It's just not feasible, IMO.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. how pathetic is it that we're wondering if the bulls would beat a college team?

man. 

washed, dried, ironed, and _folded_. the season that is. 

good night.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt it. I seriously doubt it. in a 7 game series, the Bulls would win 4-2, no obliterate them. And if they would lose 2, how can we be so sure they would win the championship. This team not only has a hard time beating people, but they find ways to beat themselves. A smart college team coached by a smart college coach like Coach K could easily snukker this bunch


Naw man. Even Fizer was a superstar in college. He and Curry alone would dominate inside to such an extent that Hinrich and Crawford would have a field day with open looks. ERob would be a star off athleticism alone. Chandler would be a star, much the way Camby was. Pargo'd be an All-American. Even Dupree was a star in college.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

let's stop this college talk. I'm on the brink here.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> let's stop this college talk. I'm on the brink here.


You know what I do when i get to the brink? I look for my chick that is in your avatar. And now, I dont even get that. Damn you!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

What was the deal with ECurry tonight?

Stat line is pathetic.

And why did JYD not play?

curious.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> cavs 109, bulls 88.
> 
> i see this as a message game for the cavs. they now consider themselves one of the better teams in the east and they will need to prove it. they are 10-3 since the all-star break and have been beating some really good teams. plus they choked against the bulls last time, their only blight since the break.


Good call DJRaz  Very accurate prediction.

LeBron showed no mercy with that block on Hinrich... his hand was at the top of the square. I think he enjoyed that one


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

wow from the most dominate team in the 90's to a team that the cavs play by play guy makes fun of. i only caught a few minutes of the game then decided to switch over to the NIT game.i'm done for this season.and if there's one thing i'm sure of is that i will not get the league pass next year.unless drastic steps are made....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If the '04 Bulls played '04 UCONN, the score would be approximately as follows:

Bulls: 125
UCONN: 68

Let's not drool over our food here.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> If the '04 Bulls played '04 UCONN, the score would be approximately as follows:
> 
> Bulls: 125
> ...


Woohoo, we can beat someone...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Wow. Lebron got 5 blks in this game. They showed that swat on Kirk on ESPN just now.
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that he's overrated topic


----------

